# My First Fatty



## GaryHibbert (Jun 20, 2015)

Since Miss Linda went to Calgary this weekend for her father's 80th birthday (or else he would have been alone--none of her siblings seem to care), I get to cook whatever I want.  And I wanted a Fatty--been thinking about making one for a long, long time and the time just seemed right.

Rolled out the meat in a ZipLock bag













IMG_0396 (640x478).jpg



__ GaryHibbert
__ Jun 20, 2015






 Dug out some spices and fillings--chile pwdr, garlic pwdr, cumin, thyme (for the shrooms), basil (for the tomato), S & P, tomato, onion, mushrooms, very old cheddar cheese, a couple of heavily smoked jalapenos I had in the freezer, and very old cheddar cheese.













IMG_0398 (640x478).jpg



__ GaryHibbert
__ Jun 20, 2015






All rolled up and into the fridge to firm up.  Note to self--either use fewer fillings or way more meat!!  Couldn't fit everything in.













IMG_0399 (478x640).jpg



__ GaryHibbert
__ Jun 20, 2015






2 hours at 240*  with apple pellets in the AMNPS.  Pulled it at medium, bacon cooked but not real crispy.  Looks like my bacon weaving could use a lot of help.  That means I'll have to practice, practice, practice, sigh.  LOL













IMG_0400 (640x478).jpg



__ GaryHibbert
__ Jun 20, 2015






Medium, very juicy, and tasted GREAT!!  Nice bite from the smoked jalapenos.













IMG_0401 (640x478).jpg



__ GaryHibbert
__ Jun 20, 2015






This might have been my first fatty, but I'm hooked--it won't be my last.

Gary


----------



## daveomak (Jun 21, 2015)

Morning Gary....... well, you are now 1 ahead of me....   I keep thinking I should do that....   they look awesome...    It's still in my bucket list.....


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 22, 2015)

Gary, good looking fatty and great pic heavy post !


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 22, 2015)

Tasty looking fatty! Nice smoke! 

POINTS!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 22, 2015)

Just a quick note of n the bacon weave. Thin cut bacon, stretched works the best. Lay a piece on you cutting board and run the backside of a butter knife along it. The piece will almost double in size. Do this for all your pieces then make your weave. I like to lay my fatty diagonal on the weave roll and tuck the ends like you are makes my a burrito. Check out this thread to see what I mean.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/136328/hes-loco


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks Dave

It was on my bucket list for way to long too

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 22, 2015)

CrazyMoon said:


> Gary, good looking fatty and great pic heavy post !


Thank you for the complement and the point--believe me there WILL be more fatties

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 22, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Just a quick note of n the bacon weave. Thin cut bacon, stretched works the best. Lay a piece on you cutting board and run the backside of a butter knife along it. The piece will almost double in size. Do this for all your pieces then make your weave. I like to lay my fatty diagonal on the weave roll and tuck the ends like you are makes my a burrito. Check out this thread to see what I mean.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/136328/hes-loco


I checked out that post and I really like the diagonal weave--looks great. I couldn't decide what to do with the ends and just ended up folding them over in a very unartistic manner. I'm going to try that next time.  Thanks. 

Just reread your post.  Missed it first time.  Thanks for the points.

Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 22, 2015)

Nice job Gary, looks tasty !   Thumbs Up


----------



## x0xsaywhutx0x (Jun 23, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Just a quick note of n the bacon weave. Thin cut bacon, stretched works the best. Lay a piece on you cutting board and run the backside of a butter knife along it. The piece will almost double in size. Do this for all your pieces then make your weave. I like to lay my fatty diagonal on the weave roll and tuck the ends like you are makes my a burrito. Check out this thread to see what I mean.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/136328/hes-loco



I never thought to put sausage in it. Looks amazingly delicious!


----------

